# Ty to mp4 file conversion.



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Anyone knows about a good .ty to .mp4 file converter program? Right know I can convert my .ty to mp4 but the audio/video sync is way off. If I convert the .ty file to mpg using tytool and then convert to .mp4 the sync is ok. I would like to skip that part of the process.

Thanks


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Ooopss, Just saw the sticky about file conversion. Looks like this might not be allowed here. Disregard my question....

Sorry


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Nandy said:


> Ooopss, Just saw the sticky about file conversion. Looks like this might not be allowed here. Disregard my question....


The question about how to convert a .ty to an mpeg4 is legitimate, I would think, if it'a an "after-the-fact" situation., i.e. the .ty exists outside the tivo.

However, the way you phrased it is, as you recognized, out of bounds.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I understand. However, just to make it clear, I was not trying to convert a file inside a tivo box. These are files resident in my laptop.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Remuxing doesn't take that long, really, at least for me. (Sempron 2400+, 512 MB RAM, TyTools).


----------

